

Full-time Startup: Skribit Week 30 (Coding, Coding, Coding) - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/full-time-startup-skribit-week-30-coding-coding-coding

======
celiadyer
We have had several suggestions via Skribit this week. Some are using it to
make snarky comments that stay on the home page and not really because they
expect a post about it on <http://www.techdrawl.com>. We'll leave them up for
awhile.

------
knightinblue
Cool idea. Just curious, did you try out for YC Paul?

~~~
PStamatiou
I have not applied for YC. I was still finishing up college and was never
really in a position to be able to move and have a cofounder that could do the
same. And when I did graduate, Georgia Tech invested in us.
<http://www.gatech.edu/newsroom/release.html?id=2356>

~~~
loltrader
Woot, GT! Are you a fresh grad?

~~~
PStamatiou
December 08, so pretty fresh. ;-)

~~~
loltrader
Awesome. Good luck with skribit! The more local start ups the better.

------
brandon272
How many people are actively using Skribit on their blogs?

~~~
PStamatiou
I'm not sure we are comfortable giving this info out yet (although we have a
live # of blogs on our homepage), but about 65% of all account holders are
what we would consider active, and if you wanted to get nitpicky ~10% are very
active. This does not include users that do not use us with a blog, but
instead just to keep track of suggestions/people they follow.

As I mentioned in my post though, this is with _no_ formal marketing efforts
aside from me blabbing about it on my blog. Hopefully in 2-3 months we'll be
in a position to market and spread the word out a lot more.

------
rokhayakebe
Great insights. Anything on revenue forecast Paul?

